# My Powers



## The Money Ghost (Feb 15, 2009)

I am The Money Ghost

I have 99.999.999 bells

if you can figure out who i am, pm me.

then i will give you my FC and if your gate is open, i might randomnly walk in and drop 1-5 mil and leave.

if my name is posted at all, this will be over.

TMG


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Feb 15, 2009)

Toonlinksmaster?


----------



## The Money Ghost (Feb 15, 2009)

incorrect

btw

pm it


----------



## The Money Ghost (Feb 15, 2009)

... no-one shall know ...


----------



## Vivi (Feb 15, 2009)

Give us a hint


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 15, 2009)

yea... do it...


----------



## The Money Ghost (Feb 15, 2009)

i recently got alot of money


----------



## Vivi (Feb 15, 2009)

The Money Ghost said:
			
		

> i recently got alot of money


Well the only way to get that much is by hacking.....


----------



## The Money Ghost (Feb 15, 2009)

incorrect


----------



## Vivi (Feb 15, 2009)

The Money Ghost said:
			
		

> incorrect


then how did you get 9999999 bells so fast?


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 15, 2009)

hmmm.. i got nothing xD


----------



## The Money Ghost (Feb 15, 2009)

1. i dont hack
2. Gltches


----------



## The Money Ghost (Feb 15, 2009)

and also, i dont really have 9.999.999 bells

its part of a story


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 15, 2009)

I KNOW WHO IT IS... i think


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 15, 2009)

YAY CORRECT!!!


----------



## Vivi (Feb 15, 2009)

so who is it?


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 15, 2009)

i want the money... no telling...


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 15, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> i want the money... no telling...


luckyy duck xD


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 15, 2009)

he only gave me 1 mil... i wanted 5


----------



## youkieran (Feb 15, 2009)

i know


----------



## Fontana (Feb 15, 2009)

Is it Mr Hobo?


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 15, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Is it Mr Hobo?


No, he hacks.


----------



## wicket (Feb 15, 2009)

u r a human being


----------



## Fontana (Feb 15, 2009)

wicket said:
			
		

> u r a human being


wth runt? lol


----------



## Rene (Feb 16, 2009)

well, when you're done with all this mysterious stuff could you tell us who you are, so we can sleep well t'night?


----------



## PaJami (Feb 16, 2009)

Have another hint for us?


----------



## Peso (Feb 16, 2009)

He probably cloned his money.Which that isn't really hacking. :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 16, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Toon]FAIL. xD
> 
> If it was me, I would've known.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Money Ghost (Feb 16, 2009)

ok hint 2

i joined in january


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 16, 2009)

OMG. You got to be kidding. 0_0


----------



## Rene (Feb 19, 2009)

Toon][quote="ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Toon]FAIL. xD
> 
> If it was me, I would've known.
> 
> ...


well you lied, thanks man that was what we were hoping for ..


----------



## Peso (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't know


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 21, 2009)

Mwahahaha... its me!!! =P


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 21, 2009)

Toon][quote="ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Toon]FAIL. xD
> 
> If it was me, I would've known.
> 
> ...


I ALREADY SAID THAT AND NOONE ANSWERED!


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 21, 2009)

Toon][quote="Toon][quote="ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Toon]FAIL. xD
> 
> If it was me, I would've known.
> 
> ...


I ALREADY SAID THAT AND NOONE ANSWERED![/quote]Hey whats that supposed to mean?! =P


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 21, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Toon][quote="ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey whats that supposed to mean?! =P[/quote]I WUNT MAH CASH!


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 21, 2009)

Toon][quote="hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Toon][quote="ryudo_dragoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey whats that supposed to mean?! =P[/quote]I WUNT MAH CASH![/quote]Alright. It seriously took people this long to figure out it was me the whole time? When do you want to pick up your Bells? =P


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 21, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey whats that supposed to mean?! =P[/quote]I WUNT MAH CASH![/quote]Alright. It seriously took people this long to figure out it was me the whole time? When do you want to pick up your Bells? =P[/quote]Later.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 21, 2009)

Toon][quote="hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WUNT MAH CASH![/quote]Alright. It seriously took people this long to figure out it was me the whole time? When do you want to pick up your Bells? =P[/quote]Later.[/quote]Okay sounds good to me!!! =3


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 21, 2009)

lol..... its seriously me.... ill give the other accounts details


Name : The Money Ghost
Pass : poipoiPoi0


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 21, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> lol..... its seriously me.... ill give the other accounts details
> 
> 
> Name : The Money Ghost
> Pass : poipoiPoi0


YOU FAIL.


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 21, 2009)

try it


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 21, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> try it


I DID.

YOU FAILED.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 21, 2009)

Toon][quote="Clown Town said:
			
		

> try it


I DID.

YOU FAILED.[/quote]Aww...


----------



## spector1 (Feb 22, 2009)

your name is bob


----------

